# Ltmodem and Kernel 2.6.7 [SOLVED]

## sog

UPDATE: problem was NOT the modem packages, it was the fact that they did not support my hardware. still can't figure out how other X23 users got them to work, but anyhow - see the last post in the thread for details. thx to galah, silverdirk, and neddyseagoon for their help walking me through specifics. 

trying in vain to get the winmodem in my Thinkpad X23 to work. at first i had a hell of a time trying to get the ltmodem drivers installed, b/c they were only compatible with kernel versions up to 2.5, but with some help from NeddySeagoon, i finally got the ACCEPT_KEYWORDS ltmodem ebuild installed. see the thread here https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=196267&highlight=.

anyway, proceeding according to the instructions ltmodem provides, i successfully installed wvdial. but when trying to configure wvdial with wvdialconf the tool tests the modem on several serial ports and doesn't find one, telling me it's not installed.

meanwhile, a look at /var/log/messages gives me some message about "proprietary taints kernel" or some such.

net net, my modem is still non-functional, and i'd love to get it working. i hate booting into windows when i need to use dialup.

any thoughts or ideas would be much appreciated.Last edited by sog on Mon Aug 30, 2004 4:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## galah

Hi,

Code:

setserial /dev/tts/LT0

should do the trick. wvdial.conf should contain

Modem=/dev/tts/LT0.

You can alway's make your own wvdial.conf if wvdialconf doesn't detect your modem. man wvdial.conf will tell you how.

Galah

p.s. is sog for sea of green?

----------

## sog

thanks for the reply, galah. the set serial command returns me "No such file or directory"

i can just create it, of course, but is that what i want to do?

----------

## galah

Hi,

Hmmm, are you sure you have both ltmodem and ltserial modules loaded?

if you have, you should have /dev/tts/LT0 (that's a zero).

Do a lsmod to see if both modules are loaded. 

Have you rebuilt your kernel lately? Everytime I change kernel's I have to rebuild ltmodem & nvidia-kernel to get them working again.

Galah

----------

## sog

i must have messed this up somewhere, galah.

an lsmod returns me nothing - my NIC and wireless drivers are both in the kernel, but the ltmodem obviously isn't a kernel option. 

so the only thing i've done thus far is successfully emerge the ltmodem package using ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"  - but i'm beginning to think that didn't work. 

i confirmed that the package is installed with qpkg, but apart from that i'm pretty much at a loss. 

in the kernel, i did confirm that i have the requisite PPP options enabled. 

any further suggestions would be appreciated.

----------

## galah

Hi,

Okay, I'm assuming you have 2.6* kernel

when you log on (as root)

modprobe ltmodem

modprobe ltserial

then do a lsmod (as root)   and see if ltmodem and ltserial are loaded. If they are then....

make a file: nano  -w /etc/wvdial.conf and cut and paste this:

[Dialer Defaults]

Modem = /dev/tts/LT0

Init = ATZ

Phone = [your dialup number]

Username = [your username]

Password = [your password]

then try again.

Also you can edit /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 and add ltmodem & ltserial so they load automatically

galah

----------

## sog

thx for your continuing help here galah.

the modprobe ltmodem went fine, and an lsmod returns that as inserted.

but the modprobe of ltserial failed with some "UKNOWN SYMBOL IN THE MODULE" failure. 

i did a dmesg, but can't remember exactly what the error was but it was two flags in the ltserial module. 

as a result, the wvdial.conf i created still doesn't work. 

had a quick run through the forums and didn't see anything similar, but if you have any ideas on how to get this weirdness fixed i'd be grateful.

two more things:

1. i am on 2.6 - it's 2.6.7, gentoo-dev-sources

2. sog actually doesn't stand for sea of green, it's just initials

----------

## galah

Hi,

Well sog were getting a bit closer.

In your kernel under

Device Drivers > Networking support  you need to have these enabled

Networking support

Network device support

Dummy net driver support

PPP

PPP multilink support (not sure if this is essential but it won't hurt)

PPP support for async

rebuild your kernel with these options enabled.

reboot  (eeek! I certainly mean "shutdown -r now" :lol: )

then emerge -C ltmodem

then ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge ltmodem

modprobe ltserial

modprobe ltmodem

wvdial

Finger crossed.  :wink: 

Galah

----------

## sog

hi galah,

did as requested, and the dummy net driver piece was not enabled. so i reconfigured the kernel, rebooted, unmerged than remerged.

unfortunately, got the same error when trying to modprobe ltserial. 

checking the dmesg, the problem symbols are restore_flag and save_flag.

if you have any other magic tricks up your sleeve, love to hear em. otherwise i may have to chalk this up to a kernel problem, as the 2.6 kernel seems to have no love for the ltmodems. 

thanks.

----------

## galah

Hi,

Ahhh, shit!

Not the kernel problem. I'm running 2.6.7 love and because usb is stuffed in this kernel I am using the LTmodem. Slow but at least it works!

I will have a think about this and get back to you. 

I hate it when nothing works as it should  :oops:  Sorry I couldn't be more help. :( 

Galah

----------

## sog

no problem, galah. if you come up with something, great, but you've been a big help regardless. thanks.

----------

## galah

Hi,

Well sog, I really hate being defeated by a modem.

Call me obsessive but... I'm gunna set up my box with the same kernel that your using and work through until I get an answer to this problem.

Stand by lol.

Galah

----------

## sog

obsessive you may be, but i'm not complaining - i'm thankful  :Smile:   at the same time, it's no biggie if you want to bag it. i'll keep hunting. 

man i love the gentoo forums.

----------

## galah

Hi,

sog, I set up a basic Gentoo on a different partition. After the gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r11 all I basically emerged were lilo, wvdial which took care of wvstreams and ppp. The I installed ltmodem and modprobed ltmodem and ltserial, fired up wvdial and it worked like a charm  :o  .  I was hoping to recreate the error :roll: 

Which gentoo-dev are you using? I have read at linmodems.org about this problem (can't find it again). It appears to have been around since 2.6.0 but doesn't seem to affect everybody. Dunno why it didn't happen to me :?

Anyway there is an updated version here. http://alk.at.tut.by/ltmodem-2.6-alk-2.tar.bz2  that is supposed to take care of the problem. Unpack it... tar -xvjf the file to wherever you wisk A directory will be created below it called  /ltmodem-2.6-alk-3/ and the README in that directory tells you how to manually install the updated modules. It's pretty straight forward. 

It was a gentoo user here http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/archive-fourth/msg00285.html that reported this as a problem. He reports that this updated version solved the prob. for him. Good luck!

Galah

----------

## sog

you the man galah. don't have time to do it now, as i'm at a conference, but will give it a roll first thing tomorrow when i get back to the office and let you know how it turns out.

hopefully this'll get it.

thx again.

----------

## sog

ok, galah, while it doesn't work yet i think we're getting much closer. here's the deal:

from the requirements:

```
1. Requirements

- Linux kernel 2.6.x (up to 2.6.2 tested at the moment of writing)

```

[this could be an issue, as i'm on 2.6.7, but maybe not]

 *Quote:*   

> - serial_core enabled in kernel configuration

 

[check]

 *Quote:*   

> - SMP is not supported yet

 

[i think SMP is actually turned on in my kernel, for some unknown reason. do i need to turn this off and recompile? i will, just haven't bothered as yet]

 *Quote:*   

> 2. HOWTO build
> 
> You may need to create /dev/ttyLT0 if you haven't used 2.4 version
> 
> of driver. Just do:
> ...

 

[completed step a, in step b changed permissions to 660 and root as owner tty as group owner, just as ttyS0 was, and completed step c]

```
Edit KERNEL_DIR variable in Makefile to reflect your 2.6 kernel dir.

Then just run make. You will get ltmodem.ko & ltserial.ko.

Copy them to /lib/modules/`uname -r`/other/ dir and

run depmod -a.
```

edited the Makefile just fine, build worked as expected with no strange output. copied to /lib/modules/`uname -r`/other/ dir and ran depmod -a, again with no strange output. 

```
Edit your modprobe.conf to load ltserial (not lt_serial)

for /dev/ttyLT0.
```

my modprobe.conf actually doesn't have a listing for /dev/ttyLT0. 

```

My modprobe.conf contains following lines:

alias /dev/modem ltserial

alias char-major-62 ltserial

alias /dev/tts/LT0 ltserial
```

my modprobe.conf had all of these listed as ltmodem, so i altered them to ltserial as requested. 

so anyway, the upshot is that i'm getting the same error when i run wvdial "Cannot open /tts/LT0: No such file or directory." before i went to the linmodems list for help tho, i wanted to make sure there wasn't any other steps in here i'm forgetting. 

we're getting there  :Wink: 

----------

## galah

You're right, no erors messages! Yay!

I unpacked and used the drivers on a 2.6.7. so I don't hink that's an issue.

/dev/ttsLT0 is sym-linked to /dev/tts/LT0 so if you haven't got ttsLTO then you haven't got the actual real driver installed.

Can't say I've ever been bothered with modprobe.conf.

But, at this point I think we can regress and do:

#modprobe ltmodem

#modprobe ltserial

if you encounter no load errors up to this point then I think were in. 

#lsmod 

if you see ltmodem and ltserial then smile.

#ls -a /dev/tts/

if you see LT0 then fire up your editor and make necessary changes to wvdial.conf

I even have my eyes crossed at this point  :Smile: 

Galah

----------

## sog

damn.

thought we had it.

but to this point: 

```
/dev/ttsLT0 is sym-linked to /dev/tts/LT0 so if you haven't got ttsLTO then you haven't got the actual real driver installed. 
```

i think that may be the case, because i'm not showing either.

skipping that for a moment, however, and the modprobe suffers the same fault i had before - the SYMBOLS error. 

so still no joy.

only thing i can think of at this point is cleaning all of the drivers entirely and trying to start again. but i've tried so many things at this point i don't even know where to start. [/code]

----------

## galah

ckeck your messages

galah

----------

## SilverDirk

Just to add some additional info to the thread, I have a brand new install of 2.6.7 kernel (gentoo-dev) from the 2004.2 install cd on an old gateway laptop with a lucent winmodem.

The previous thread (mentioned in the first post on this thread) helped me a lot with getting the thing working, so I'll review my steps briefly:

I didn't have a working net connection at the time, so I manually transferred ltmodem-8.26a9.tar.gz and ltmodem-2.6-alk-v00.tar.gz into my distfiles directory via floppy.

(I'm not sure if the first file is required- I already had it before I read the post, and then saw emerge check the md5 on both it and the new package while emerging)

Then:

root@portalstone# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge ltmodem

  // blah blah, installing, done

root@portalstone# modprobe ltmodem

root@portalstone# modprobe ltserial

root@portalstone# lsmod

  // they were there.  and ltmodem is a half-meg! geez!

root@portalstone# ls /dev/tts

0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  LT0

root@portalstone# cat > /dev/tts/LT0

ATZ

ATDT 9999999      // listen on other phone to hear it dial

ATH

^D

root@portalstone# 

So mine installed fine.  (I have yet to configure it and make it work for net access, but I figured I'd post before I forget.)  So, I would guess your problem is a kernel config thing.  I remember something about a kernel option that would pass function arguments in registers, and would break compatibility with binary drivers...  have that enabled by any chance?  Other than that, I could post my kernel config if you thing that would help.

-SilverDirk

----------

## sog

will try to post my config when i can connect to the network tomorrow or sun. appreciate the advice, it's essentially the same process galah walked me thru, but no joy thus far. 

given that the two of you are working off the same sources as me, it's gotta be something fluky. and man would i love to figure out what it is, b/c my Windows XP partition's got a bad case of software rot.

----------

## sog

more of the same, alas, despite the best efforts of galah and now SilverDirk.

my emerge of LTModem does complete, but throws up some errors that end up derailing me later. here's my compile return (note the save and restore flags errors a few lines down):

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge ltmodem

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-dialup/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) ltmodem-8.26a9.tar.gz

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) ltmodem-2.6-alk-v00.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking ltmodem-8.26a9.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/work

>>> Unpacking ltmodem-2.6-alk-v00.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/work

>>> Source unpacked.

 * /usr/src/linux is a symbolic link

 * Determining the real directory of the Linux kernel source code

 * Building for Linux 2.6.7-gentoo found in /usr/src/linux

make -C /usr/src/linux/ SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/work/ltmodem-2.6-alk modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.7-gentoo'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/work/ltmodem-2.6-alk/lt_modem.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/work/ltmodem-2.6-alk/serial.o

/var/tmp/portage/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/work/ltmodem-2.6-alk/serial.c: In function `VMODEM_Hw_Int_Proc':

/var/tmp/portage/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/work/ltmodem-2.6-alk/serial.c:158: warning: implicit declaration of function `save_flags'

/var/tmp/portage/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/work/ltmodem-2.6-alk/serial.c:160: warning: implicit declaration of function `restore_flags'

/var/tmp/portage/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/work/ltmodem-2.6-alk/serial.c:157: warning: `flags' might be used uninitialized in this function

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/work/ltmodem-2.6-alk/ltmodem.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/work/ltmodem-2.6-alk/ltserial.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

*** Warning: "save_flags" [/var/tmp/portage/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/work/ltmodem-2.6-alk/ltserial.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "restore_flags" [/var/tmp/portage/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/work/ltmodem-2.6-alk/ltserial.ko] undefined!

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/work/ltmodem-2.6-alk/ltmodem.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/work/ltmodem-2.6-alk/ltmodem.ko

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/work/ltmodem-2.6-alk/ltserial.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/work/ltmodem-2.6-alk/ltserial.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.7-gentoo'

 

>>> Install ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3 into /var/tmp/portage/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/image/ category net-dialup

 * /usr/src/linux is a symbolic link

 * Determining the real directory of the Linux kernel source code

 * Building for Linux 2.6.7-gentoo found in /usr/src/linux

 * /usr/src/linux is a symbolic link

 * Determining the real directory of the Linux kernel source code

 * Building for Linux 2.6.7-gentoo found in /usr/src/linux

man:

prepallstrip:

strip:

strip:

>>> Completed installing into /var/tmp/portage/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/image/

 

>>> Merging net-dialup/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3 to /

--- /etc/

--- /etc/devfs.d/

>>> /etc/devfs.d/ltmodem

--- /etc/modules.d/

>>> /etc/modules.d/ltmodem

--- /lib/

--- /lib/modules/

--- /lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo/

--- /lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo/ltmodem/

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo/ltmodem/ltmodem.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo/ltmodem/ltserial.ko

--- /usr/

--- /usr/sbin/

>>> /usr/sbin/lt_checkout

>>> /usr/sbin/lt_unloading

>>> /usr/sbin/lt_autoload

--- /usr/share/

--- /usr/share/doc/

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/html/

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/html/post-install.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/html/Insert-param.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/html/Ltmodem.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/html/linmodem-howto-all.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/BIOSaccess.txt.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/wvdial.txt.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/Server_issues.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/Country_codes.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/Flavor.txt.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/modem822.txt.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/NoEC.txt.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/Compile_properly.txt.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/LAN_ppp_DNS.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/DeviceFileSystem.txt.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/modem600.txt.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/ForNewbies.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/Resources.txt.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/CREDITS.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/andreas.txt.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/FileList.txt.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/Options.txt.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/Tainted.txt.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/LastAdvice.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/Insert-param4.txt.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/SMP.txt.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/No_DialTone.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/chatscript.txt.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/1ST-READ.gz

--- /usr/share/man/

--- /usr/share/man/man1/

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/lt_checkout.man.1.gz

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/lt_autoload.man.1.gz

 * Use /dev/modem to access modem

 * If you have problems, read this doc:

 * /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/html/post-install.html

 

 * Also, if you wish to access the modem through

 * /dev/modem without rebooting, run this:

 * killall -HUP devfsd

 * Caching service dependencies...

>>> net-dialup/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3 merged.

>>> Recording net-dialup/ltmodem in "world" favorites file...

 

>>> clean: No packages selected for removal.

 

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

 

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 

 

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

if it helps at all, here's my config-2.6.7-gentoo file (apologies for the length). and at this point, i'm pretty much out of ideas. i know that it's possible to get the thinkpad x23 winmodems going, b/c a few others have, but i'll be damned if i can see how with the 2.6.7 kernel. 

but i'm sure galah or SilverDirk will have some new idea to try, and i'm always game  :Wink: 

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=5

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC is not set

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_PM_DISK=y

CONFIG_PM_DISK_PARTITION=""

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_AMD76X_PM is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

CONFIG_APM=y

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set

# CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT is not set

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

# CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCI_USE_VECTOR is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

# CONFIG_ISAPNP is not set

# CONFIG_PNPBIOS is not set

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CARMEL is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

CONFIG_LBD=y

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_DUMP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Texas Instruments PCILynx requires I2C

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_LOCAL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

CONFIG_IRDA=y

#

# IrDA protocols

#

# CONFIG_IRLAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRNET is not set

# CONFIG_IRCOMM is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA is not set

#

# IrDA options

#

# CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG is not set

#

# Infrared-port device drivers

#

#

# SIR device drivers

#

# CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR is not set

#

# Dongle support

#

#

# Old SIR device drivers

#

#

# Old Serial dongle support

#

#

# FIR device drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_SIGMATEL_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_SMC_IRCC_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_ALI_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_VLSI_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_FIR is not set

CONFIG_BT=y

# CONFIG_BT_L2CAP is not set

# CONFIG_BT_SCO is not set

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

CONFIG_EEPRO100=y

# CONFIG_EEPRO100_PIO is not set

CONFIG_E100=y

# CONFIG_E100_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

CONFIG_S2IO=m

# CONFIG_S2IO_NAPI is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

# CONFIG_ARLAN is not set

# CONFIG_WAVELAN is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

CONFIG_HERMES=y

CONFIG_PLX_HERMES=y

CONFIG_TMD_HERMES=y

CONFIG_PCI_HERMES=y

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=y

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

# CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_PPPOE is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH=m

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_GAMMA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I830=y

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_FB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=y

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# ISA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# ALSA USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

#

# USB Bluetooth TTY can only be used with disabled Bluetooth subsystem

#

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

CONFIG_USB_EGALAX=m

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO=m

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_XFS_RT is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Profiling support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP=y

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

CONFIG_4KSTACKS=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_X86_STD_RESOURCES=y

CONFIG_PC=y
```

----------

## sog

bump. 

anybody have any further thoughts on this? might i be best off just waiting and seeing if 2.6.8 fixes the problem? or even backslide to <2.6.5?

----------

## pervoliner

Hi sog

I have had the same problem on my gentoo. I have PIV 2800 HP.

I builded kernel with SMP support.  But after that I got 

save_flags and restore_flags is not defined when I tried load the modules.

Then I found following document in linux/Documents/cli-sti-removal.txt.

That document describes some intresting things about the two functions. 

OK. About solutions:

First solution: disable  SMP in kernel. And rebuild kernel and ltmodem.

Second solution: take ltmodem-2.6-alk-v00.tar.gz. Unpak it.

then replase all save_flags(..) and resore_flags(..) on 

local_irq_save(...) and local_irq_restore(...) currespondently.

Then pack the folder in the same archive 

ltmodem-2.6-alk-v00.tar.gz and rebuild. The drivers will work on smp kernel. 

I hope it helps you.

Best Regards,

Pervoliner

----------

## sog

ALMOST there. so close.

here's the deal - i removed SMP support from my kernel per pervoliner's suggestion, then i followed the following instructions from galah/silverdirk.

```

emerge -C ltmodem

rm /lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo/ltmodem.ko

rm /lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo/ltserial.ko

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge ltmodem
```

the good news? looks like the SAVE_FLAGS errors were the result of the SMP support. here's the return from my emerge - not the lack of any errors, unlike the previous results higher up in the thread.

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge ltmodem

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-dialup/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) ltmodem-8.26a9.tar.gz

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) ltmodem-2.6-alk-v00.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking ltmodem-8.26a9.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/work

>>> Unpacking ltmodem-2.6-alk-v00.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/work

>>> Source unpacked.

 * /usr/src/linux is a symbolic link

 * Determining the real directory of the Linux kernel source code

 * Building for Linux 2.6.7-gentoo found in /usr/src/linux

make -C /usr/src/linux/ SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/work/ltmodem-2.6-alk modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.7-gentoo'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/work/ltmodem-2.6-alk/lt_modem.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/work/ltmodem-2.6-alk/serial.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/work/ltmodem-2.6-alk/ltmodem.o  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/work/ltmodem-2.6-alk/ltserial.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/work/ltmodem-2.6-alk/ltmodem.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/work/ltmodem-2.6-alk/ltmodem.ko

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/work/ltmodem-2.6-alk/ltserial.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/work/ltmodem-2.6-alk/ltserial.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.7-gentoo'

 

>>> Install ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3 into /var/tmp/portage/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/image/ category net-dialup

 * /usr/src/linux is a symbolic link

 * Determining the real directory of the Linux kernel source code

 * Building for Linux 2.6.7-gentoo found in /usr/src/linux

 * /usr/src/linux is a symbolic link

 * Determining the real directory of the Linux kernel source code

 * Building for Linux 2.6.7-gentoo found in /usr/src/linux

man:

prepallstrip:

strip:

strip:

>>> Completed installing into /var/tmp/portage/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/image/

 

>>> Merging net-dialup/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3 to /

--- /etc/

--- /etc/devfs.d/

>>> /etc/devfs.d/ltmodem

--- /etc/modules.d/

>>> /etc/modules.d/ltmodem

--- /lib/

--- /lib/modules/

--- /lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo/

--- /lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo/ltmodem/

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo/ltmodem/ltmodem.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo/ltmodem/ltserial.ko

--- /usr/

--- /usr/sbin/

>>> /usr/sbin/lt_checkout

>>> /usr/sbin/lt_unloading

>>> /usr/sbin/lt_autoload

--- /usr/share/

--- /usr/share/doc/

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/html/

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/html/post-install.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/html/Insert-param.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/html/Ltmodem.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/html/linmodem-howto-all.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/BIOSaccess.txt.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/wvdial.txt.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/Server_issues.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/Country_codes.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/Flavor.txt.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/modem822.txt.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/NoEC.txt.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/Compile_properly.txt.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/LAN_ppp_DNS.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/DeviceFileSystem.txt.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/modem600.txt.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/ForNewbies.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/Resources.txt.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/CREDITS.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/andreas.txt.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/FileList.txt.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/Options.txt.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/Tainted.txt.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/LastAdvice.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/Insert-param4.txt.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/SMP.txt.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/No_DialTone.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/chatscript.txt.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/1ST-READ.gz

--- /usr/share/man/

--- /usr/share/man/man1/

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/lt_checkout.man.1.gz

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/lt_autoload.man.1.gz

 * Use /dev/modem to access modem

 * If you have problems, read this doc:

 * /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3/html/post-install.html

 

 * Also, if you wish to access the modem through

 * /dev/modem without rebooting, run this:

 * killall -HUP devfsd

 * Caching service dependencies...

>>> net-dialup/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3 merged.

>>> Recording net-dialup/ltmodem in "world" favorites file...

 

>>> clean: No packages selected for removal.

 

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

 

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 

 

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

the bad news? while modprobe ltmodem is successful, modprobe ltserial gives me the following: 

```
modprobe ltserial

FATAL: Error inserting ltserial (/lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo/ltmodem/ltserial.ko): No such device

```

now i know the device is functioning, b/c i use it from the win XP partition all the time. but obviously the modprobe doesn't like something.

but this has to be fixable. i know the modem will work with older versions of these drivers as other users have gotten it to. 

anybody? so close  :Wink: [/code]

----------

## sog

ADDTN'L NOTE: here's the output of my lspci:

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82830 830 Chipset Host Bridge (rev 04)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82830 830 Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #1) (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #2) (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #3) (rev 02)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BAM/CAM PCI Bridge (rev 42)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801CAM ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801CAM IDE U100 (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM SMBus Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY

0000:02:03.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev 80)

0000:02:03.1 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev 80)

0000:02:05.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset (rev 01)

0000:02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82801CAM (ICH3) PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller (rev 42)

----------

## sog

bump: anyone got any advice? things to try?

i can't give up here, as i've made so much progress thus far. just need to get over the last mile.

----------

## sog

YES! 

finally cracked this. can't believe it. the problem? despite the experiences of users of other thinkpad X23's who successfully used the package, i found that my hardware is NOT supported by the ltmodem drivers.

so unfortunately i've been barking up the wrong tree. fortunately, users of the Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Modem Controller (listed in Windows as a Lucent Softmodem AMR or some such) chipset i'm on have a Linux option - the Linux drivers listed here: http://www.smlink.com/main/index1.php?ln=en&main_id=40 work like a champ. 

just make sure to put the Carrier Check = no option in above your username and password info. worked like a charm. 

as a result, i am now posting from Linux, dialed in over PPP  :Smile: 

----------

## sui

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> so unfortunately i've been barking up the wrong tree. fortunately, users of the Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Modem Controller (listed in Windows as a Lucent Softmodem AMR or some such) chipset i'm on have a Linux option - the Linux drivers listed here: http://www.smlink.com/main/index1.php?ln=en&main_id=40 work like a champ. 
> 
> 

 

hi sog, 

i followed your attemts to get the "winmodem" to work.

i have an IBM Thinkpad R31with the same chipset here, and i was in doubt that the modem will work. 

i am glad you found a solution  :Wink: 

so, i will try to install slmodem. 

did you install the driver from the website, or did you use 'emerge slmodem' ? 

and what configurations have to be done to get the modem to work ? any issues, known problems ? 

greets sui

----------

## sog

i am too, sui  :Wink: 

anyhow, at the time i installed it, slmodem wasn't available in portage (AFAICR), so i installed straight from the source. it's real easy - download, untar, ./configure, make, make install. 

but given that it's in portage, i'd recommend you just use that build. 

as for configuration, to use the modem, you need to configure wvdial properly (hunt around elsewhere for a thread on that, or let me know and i'll post what i've got) and then:

1. modprobe slamr

2. /usr/sbin/slmodemd --country=USA /dev/slamr0

3. open another terminal, wvdial

you can also find a script to skip the first two in here - search on slmodemd. 

HTH.

----------

## sui

hey, you made my day.... 

i emerged slmodem (version 2.9.10 is in portage) 

this is the first time wvdialconf can find this crippled modem  :Smile: 

so, i just need to configure wvdial properly

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. modprobe slamr
> 
> 2. /usr/sbin/slmodemd --country=USA /dev/slamr0
> ...

 

are you using alsa ? 

have you changed anything on your kernel-config? 

they suggest that you compile the soundcard as module and insert it with /etc/modules.autoload/...

and the last thing to do, is to start the slmodemd automatically, but hopefully this will be not that much work

sui

----------

## sog

i am using ALSA - in kernel, not as module, and i did have to make sure that my PPP options in my kernel were set up right (hunt around elsewhere to see which - if you can't find it i'll post my kernel config). 

HTH.

----------

## nickrout

I'd just like to add here, for the benefit of people searching for ltmodem solutions, that I had a devil of a job getting ltmodem to work yesterday until i disabled SMP in my kernel.

Once I had compiled a kernel without smp, rebooted, and installed the masked version of ltmodem (net-dialup/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3) it worked fine.

Prior to that I had the error in dmesg about unknown symbol restore_flags and save-flags whenever I tried to modprobe ltserial.

I hope that helps someone. My kernel version is 2.6.9-gentoo-r1 (gentoo-dev-sources)

(according to genlop i emerged ltmodem a total of 7 times!)

----------

## opensas

Hey I have a similar trouble with ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3 driver.

Only that I never had SMP support enalbed in my kernel, and nevertheless the thing won go.

I copied both files to /usr/portage/distfiles and emerged ltmodem.

Then recompiled the kernel, without changing any option.

Am I missing anythign?

when I boot, I get no /dev/modem

Any idea?

PS Maybe youd like to have a look at 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=266901. Thats the thread I initiated with this problem.

thanks

----------

